# Megaday Today



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Took delivery of another Omega Megaquartz this morning, came all the way from Ecuador in just 4 days and no customs charges either. I'd better start doing the lottery!

So now I've got another GenevÃ© to keep my blue dialed one company. I haven't taken the back off yet so I'm not sure of the date but I'm guessing around 73 - 74. This one's a strapper with 22mm lugs and the rest of the watch is quite generously proportioned as well. 38mm sans crown, 40mm with crown, 44mm lug to lug and 12 mm deep. I was going to get a brown Omega strap for it or possible a 22mm 1162 bracelet but the strap it arrived with is brand new and it looks pretty good to my eyes, so I'll just keep it as it is.

So far in the 7 hours that I've had it the time keeping is spot on, I'll keep you posted though.





































And a group hug










HAGWA.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice one Gary. Another nice Omega for your collection! Looks to be in great condition as well.

Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice addition Gary, also good to see the usual high qualtiy pics


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats really kinda cute.....if it weren't for the weedy hands on the MQ I would have snapped some up ages ago...I have a soft spot for accurate quartz.....your example looks to be in lovely condition.....well done that man!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice Gary, your Omega habit is getting expensive..........

Well done


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

strange_too said:


> Very nice Gary, your Omega habit is getting expensive..........
> 
> Well done


I'll whisper this but it was Â£75+p&p, so not really that expensive.









Cheers,

Gary


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

You did very well there


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Another nice one Gary, pleased for you


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn that was cheap Gary! Amazing... great looker too. Well done mate!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Smart.

Would like one of round ones.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JonW said:


> Damn that was cheap Gary! Amazing... great looker too. Well done mate!


Hi Jon,

Yeah no one seemed to pick up on it, don't know why really as the sellers photo's were good as was their description. Just the luck of the draw I guess.

I spoke too soon on the customs charges bit though, had a letter from Fedex saying the watch would be released until I paid the Â£30 charge. Odd as I got the letter the day after the watch was delivered and the delivery guy said nothing







. What really hacks me off is the postage asd customs charge comes to Â£50 in total and the watch was only Â£75. So postage and customs cost me two thirds the price of the item







. Guess I'd better pay up all the same though.

Hope you have a brilliant Christmas and New Year mate and many thanks for all your help and guidance in 2007, much appreciated.

Cheers,

Gary


----------

